

Show HN: Traverse City Platmap with Leaflet and D3 - michaelcolenso
http://tcplatmap.iswordfight.com/

======
michaelcolenso
I showed this last week, but the app crashed and burned after about an hour.
I'm pretty sure I figured out the issue(s) and fixed them, but I'll be
interested to find out if that's really the case.

------
mswen
Hi, looks interesting. How well organized were the city/county records? Did
you have to do a lot of parsing and extractions from documents? Or, was the
data well organized in databases or csv files?

~~~
michaelcolenso
The data was sourced by using ogr2ogr to grab the data from an arcGIS server
that the city runs and convert it to geojson. There was also an associated
Sales db that I was able to query all results for, so I grabbed those and
stuck them in MongoDB for the purpose of linking the parcel data with the
property number in the db. When a user clicks on a property, I search mongo
for the associated records and update the html via socket.io.

~~~
mswen
thanks - is this a demo project or are you thinking of doing this as a
business service available across other locations?

~~~
michaelcolenso
I mostly built it as an exercise in curiosity, but I'm certainly open to
letting the universe decide what's next...

~~~
mswen
I recently was showing an acquaintance of mine a demo of something I was
playing around with and a potential business model. He responded with "I
wouldn't be that interested but if you could use those same capabilities to
deliver X, now that is something I would pay for."

When I went and looked at your demo I thought here could be someone who is
already walking down the road toward being able to deliver a critical
component of X.

If you want more details lets switch over to email. You can find one of my
contact emails in my HN profile.

